# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Serrapinnus kriegi (synonym: Odontostilbe kriegi)?

## ranmasatome

SO i brought this back from Japan...but i think i got 2 different species?? The one pictured here does not have a block spot on its belly...the others have it.. weird...so now i'm not too sure..

Anyway.. these fishes are the ones that Corydoras hastatus will naturally school with in the wild...so yeah.. waiting for my batch of C.hastatus to come in so that i can put them together.... :Grin: 



Going to take pic of the ones that have spot now.. :Smile: 

*moss reflection onto the stomach..thats why green green..

----------


## koolman

Hi bro

Can I know how you manage to bring back the fishes from japan? I thought that we are not allow to bring live things back from oversea. 

Cheers

Koolman
98366373

----------


## ranmasatome

well.. you thought wrong..haha.. :Grin: 

Check the AVA website..and the regulations on fishes.
There is also a thread on overseas fishes on this site... do a search... you'll be surprised.

----------


## benny

I think there are a few species with very similar markings. I still have 2 pieces from years ago. Just lost one recently.

By the way, I believe _Corydoras hastatus_ also shoal with the notorious _Aphyocharax paraguayensis_.

Cheers,

----------


## Quixotic

Hmm... According to Fishbase, _O. kriegi_ is a synonym for _Serrapinnus kriegi_. Don't seem to find a whole lot of information about them on the Internet.

----------


## ranmasatome

Yeah.. there is real sparse information about them here and there.. no one really knows much about them... i've taken pictures of the other types i have in my tank..After looking at the photos.. i think there are 3 different species now... i love how these fishes look so alike but yet are so different...just like how people get confused sometimes on Hyphessobrycon stictus and Hyphessobrycon roseus.

Here are the pics..

This one is the same as the first one on this post... just a better positioning..


This is the one that has the belly spot.. but check out the patterning on that adipose fin!! and the general shape, especially the head shape is so different. I'm thinking obviously a different fish...


This is the last fish... smaller than the other 2 in size... but similar looking to fish 2... hmmm... but i am spotting some differences already...

What do you think??

p.s. sorry for the dirty glass shots... rather have a nice coloured fish than nice clear pale looking ones..

----------


## benny

Top one looks like female. The bottom two looks like male.

Cheers,

----------


## Quixotic

Hmm... aren't those _C. hastatus_?!?!?!  :Laughing:  Just kidding...

The last two could be the same, _S. kriegi_, just that the last one seems very much like a juvenile. So that could explain the differences.

Not sure about the first one, could be sexual dimorphism like Benny mentioned, but the head shape looks suspicious. I remember seeing a picture with that similar shape, if not wrong it's labelled as one of the _Odontostilbe_ spp.

I'll post again if I happen to find out anything from the Internet.

----------


## ranmasatome

Har? i thought Odontostilbe is synonym to Serrapinnus??

Benny... how you know? or just guess one??

----------


## Quixotic

Specifically, _O. kriegi_ is a synonym of _S. kriegi_, but not the entire genus lah. Some other fish species are still in the Odontostilbe genus.

Found some supposedly pictures of _S. kriegi_.
http://www.hippocampus-bildarchiv.de...tostilbe?).htm

Also, from Salmlernetz (crappy translation from German language using language tools)



> Striking a dark stain on the rear edge abdomen, the great similarity with the gestation spot lebendgebärender Cyprinodontiformes. Der Fleck kann manchmal auch fehlen ( Uj , 1987, Zarske , 1991). The stain can sometimes missing (Uj, 1987, Zarske, 1991). 
> 
> Becken des Rio Paraguay in Paraguay und Brasilien (Mato Grosso). Basins of the Rio Paraguay in Paraguay and Brazil (Mato Grosso). Südlich offenbar entlang des unteren Paraná bis in die Provinzen Formosa und Chaco (Argentinien). South along the bottom seem to Paraná in the provinces of Formosa and Chaco (Argentina). Harald Schultz (1959) fing diese oder eine sehr ähnliche Art mit "Trächtigkeitsfleck" im oberen Guaporé (Mato Grosso). Harald Schultz (1959) began this or a very similar way with "gestation spot" in the upper Guaporé (Mato Grosso). 
> 
> Auch das Foto in Géry (1977, S. 556) zeigt offenbar die von Schultz gefangenen Tiere, die sich jedoch etwas von den im Aquarienatlas II, S. 267-269 abgebildeten Tieren unterscheiden, vor allem durch die fehlenden weissen Abzeichen ober- und unterhalb des schwarzen Schwanzwurzelflecks. Also in the photo Géry (1977, p. 556) shows apparently by Schultz caught animals, but some of the aquariums in the Atlas II, p. 267-269 depicted animals are different, especially because of the lack of white markings above and below the black Schwanzwurzelflecks. Sh. auch die sehr guten Fotos eines Männchens und eines Weibchens in Hoffmann & Hoffmann (199. Even the very good pictures of a male and a female in Hoffmann & Hoffmann (199. Bis mindestens 24 mm SL. Until at least 24 mm SL. Die Hoffmann's geben für die Männchen 31 mm und für die Weibchen 35 mm (TL?) an. The Hoffmann's give for the males and 31 mm for 35 mm females (TL?) . Zur Unterscheidung von S. For the distinction of S. piaba sh. Piaba sh. dort. There.


Can read German or have any of the publications mentioned?  :Grin:  It is said that the spot on the abdomen can sometimes be missing in the fish and photos from different publications look different as well.

----------


## ranmasatome

Wow... pretty cool stuff..

----------

